# An American Guard



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

at first - I thought this might be phony. but apparently not
regardless - it's an awesome photo.







​
Frank Glick, an amateur photographer, captured this amazing image at Fort Snelling National Cemetery in Minnesota. He thought that the family of the veteran buried at that gravestone might like to have a copy, and did some research on Sgt. Maurice Ruch.
Ruch, a veteran of World War II, was a US Army marksman who served in the Aleutian Islands and earned a Bronze Star. Then he went home, became an engineer and got married. John Tevlin of the _Star Tribute_ spoke with Ruch


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

cool photo!


----------

